# Help with new puppy please



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

On Friday we bought home an adorable little pup- think she’s some sort of terrier. She’s only 6 -8 weeks old, but very lively and full of character! 

Can anyone give me any really good tips for house training? As soon as she’s let in, she heads straight for the rug to do her business. I have now rolled up the rug (we have hard wood floors so that’s easier to deal with!) but she literally seems to hold herself until she comes in!

I know it’s mostly persistence and it’s very early days, but would love to crack this ASAP as with a toddler and another on the way I know I’ve taken a lot on!  

Thanks,
Jo xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it really is just a case of time and persistence!  Ours have a cat flap as they are so small they can use it ( they're fully grown now), but a routine does help - first thing in the morning and then let her out at intervals during the day xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think (and don't quote me on this) that it's a bit like potty training to start with.

Take them out regularly - every 20 mins or so until they go outside, and do lots of praise etc.

Probably not what you want to be doing with a toddler and a bump!!  You are brave, yes!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My dog is now 2 he is a yorkie when he was a puppy we used puppy pads they have a sent in them for the dog. They worked for us but its also a bit of perseverance as well.

You can get then from most pet stores.

Kelli


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

The puppy pads are great, once they start using it then move it slowly to the door and then outside  

Always remember never to give the dog into trouble for the going where you dont want them to. But give the poo/wee into trouble then pick it up and put it outside ans say good poop poo or pee pee. I use to feel like a freak give a tiny puppy poo into trouble. Also i use to say a certain word when my youngest dog went out side to pee like ahhh clever girl. but she was always told go pee pee and soon got the idea. Its a nightmare but hang on in there and you will see big results soon xx 


i want another puppy now boo hoo


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I htink 'trigger words' are quite a good idea - my sister tells her little pup to go outside and 'get busy' and she knows what that means!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya  

Yep we used the puppy pads too, the scent in them really seems to work they are plastic backed and they absorb the urine so no leaks. They also have something in them to counteract the smell  .

Just used to take our terrier our regularly saying 'toilet' and when she weed or pooed lots of praise and straight back in, they soon get the hang of it.  She also sleeps in a cage with the door open now, however when we get her up in the morning it is always straight out with her, tend to pick her up and in the garden and say toilet bonnie.

Good luck!

Louj


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! 

I'll definitiely use a trigger word- 'wee wee' worked for DD so we'llstick with that I think! 

The scented pads sound really good, but unforunately can't get them out here in Turkey- at least not in our little tourist resort anyway. 

I've been taking her out on the lead as soon as she's woken up today and she's done her business on the paper outside the door so that's a bit of progress!

Also, we had a bit of a brainwave- I was expecting her to do it on paper I'd put down in the utility where she sleeps. Then we thought she might not what to use the toilet where her bed is- so moving her outside the door will work better I think.

Anyway, here's a pic of Poppy for you to melt over!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

aw she is gorgeous! My dog is called Poppy too! xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think you've had some really good advice but I just wanted to say how gorgeous Poppy is! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi 

i know we had a puppy , dad use to put newspaper down and when it needs to go put it on the paper , then start moving the paper towards the door then eventually outside you can use a litter tray simliar to a cat as well. 

if the puppy use the paper treat it with lots of praise and it will keep doing there , 

worth a try !!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sugar

I got my toilet pads through ebay, lots will quote for international postage, worth a try  .

Poppy is gorgeous!

Louj


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive just got my new puppy today (shes curled up fast asleep at my feet right now!) and also got some of those puppy pads - she just decided to lick them and then walked away then wee'd on the floor   

it does say in my leaflets about housetraining that to take them out on the hour every hour throughout the day and to the same spot then say the 'codeword' such as 'toilet' and if they go then give them loads of praise. any accidents inside are to be ignored as this will scare them into not wanting to go in front of you whether its inside or out. also make a diary of when they go so you can hopefully see a pattern and predict the times they will want to go - not sure about whether that will work or not though  

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a gorgeous puppy. 

We took ours out every hour, and immediately after every meal, without fail and praised them for going wee and they soon got the message. Our eldest had a crate when she was a puppy and trying not to soil that all night soon gave her a bladder of steel. 

We did tell them off if we caught them weeing or pooing inside but not if they'd already done it as they wouldn't know what they'd done wrong.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Aww lovely puppy   good luck with the toileting hun  

Cat x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Sugar,

I have 3 dogs, one yorkie and two yorkie x jack russells. We have had two litters of puppys in last two years too. If you can't get scented pads, try news paper and mop up  a little Poppy's lastest little accident with it, the scent of her own urine should encourage her to pee on the newspaper! Once she has cracked that you can gradually move the paper towards the back door, or where ever you want her to wee! We did this with our youngest and it took til she was about 12 weeks old to be clean night and day!

Hope that helps!

CLP


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ohhh she is so cute 

xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Take her out at all the following times: 

As soon as she wakes up from a sleep
After eating and drinking 
After a play session 

and at least every hour whilst she is wake. You will need to go outside with her. When she does the business outside say your chosen word over and over whilst she is doing it and give her a treat as soon as she finishes. When she gets used to the word you can say it until she performs then praise and treat. 

If she goes inside then you must clean up throroughly ideally wth a special spray for dog urine. Dogs are attracted to go where they have been before so you must make sure there is no scent remaining. 

You will soon learn the warning signs that she needs to go - i.e. sniffing the floor walking round in circles, as soon as you see this pop her outside straight away. 

You need to be patient, Right now she does not have bladder control and therefore you need to make sure she is outside when she needs to go. She will be about four months before she has full control but may not be fully reliable in the house till 6months. 

Crates can help with getting them to be clean through the night but she won't be old enough yet to hold it all night. 

Enjoy your puppy xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just to add, the rescue centre told me to not waste my money on the special sprays that say they prevent your dog from peeing in the same place and instead make your own using 1 part bio washing powder to 4 parts water in a spray bottle. it has to be bio power aparently as it breaks down the enzymes in the urine which cause the smell. dont use bleach or cleaning stuff that contains ammonia as this will attract the dog to wee there again. you can then use some antibacterial spray to disenfect the area 

i found the puppy pads useful last night but it may just have been that she had nowhere else to 'go' as we have a crate for her and put it at one end away from the bedding area. 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Another thread you might like to join if a dog owner is this one .. Happy Woofing

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150671.msg2405229#msg2405229

Cat x


----------

